# Sunday was amazing



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

I had the best hour of turkey hunting I have ever had Sunday morning. I heard more turkeys gobble in 2 hours then I have the past 7 years. I had my bird before 7am and the turkeys were still going crazy as I was pulling out. Best of all it was on Public land. I had been hunting hard all week with no bird, so it goes to show that a little patience will pay off. 21.5 lbs, 10 1/2 in beard, 1 1/8 in spurs. My biggest bird to date. It's day like this that wont soon be forgotten.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

im not asking for gps numbers but. what part of ohio? i hunted in jackson co. all weekend and didnt see one bird.
thanks
scott


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

oops i forgot...NICE bird!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice freaking bird and morning!! Can we get a county?


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Congrats on a nice bird. I have been hunting public since opening day and have not seen or heard many.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice bird! Its good to see someone is having some luck.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Great Bird! Congrats!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks all for the comments, now out for bird 2 in the mornin'!


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Nice bird Traphunter!! 

I took a friend to public ground Sunday and we heard a number of birds and worked one all morning. I've been hunting Ky and Oh. No shortage of birds in either State.


----------

